# Technical Analysis Thoughts



## robertbanking (29 November 2021)

Hello you amazing people, hope you are doing well.

I normally carry on Fundamental Analysis on shares and email management, review company accounts to evaluate a potential company. Does anyone kindly know how you start looking at Technical Analysis for instance if you look at Walletinvestor they have share price predictions for alot of shares over 70% are accurate and they use Technical Analysis. Does anyone kindly know what factors to start looking at when looking at share graphs over a period of years please and how to start using Technical Analysis please to predict share prices?

Any help you can give i would be forever grateful for. Thank you very much. Hope you are all staying safe and well in these uncertain times. Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## over9k (29 November 2021)

Basic chart analysis/chart reading 101 for beginners
					

Ok so the purpose of this thread is to enable any total newbie to stock trading to understand the basic information being communicated in the most common stock charts used/seen in the business and then also read and understand (or, make sense of) the information being communicated in them and...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2021)

Technical analysis is the graphical examination and then study of past price and volume data.
It can only give an indication as to future price and direction from the hard right of the chart.

Toe it’s the graphical representation of all participants in the supply and demand of whatever it is I’m trading. Crowd behaviour. Understanding that this data analysis no matter what form that analysis takes is nothing more than an indication and that you need to understand that indications are not set in stone.

We need to riding trends which appear around 20% of the time —- in the direction we are trading——
most of the time trading ranges. We are looking for emerging or continuing trends By analysing data.

Of all the types of analysis you can apply to a data set VSA combined with pure price action (support and Resistance Chart and volume Patterns )  are to me the most beneficial.You MUST be decisive and know when analysis is incorrect. ( at the time).

There is a great deal written on this forum covering VSA


----------



## Telamelo (29 November 2021)

Technical Analysis For Dummies Cheat Sheet  - dummies
					

Discover 16 trading secrets that can help you beat the market, figure out how to read a standard bar chart and interpret a candlestick chart.




					www.dummies.com


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Technical Analysis For Dummies Cheat Sheet  - dummies
> 
> 
> Discover 16 trading secrets that can help you beat the market, figure out how to read a standard bar chart and interpret a candlestick chart.
> ...




As I've said many times before. When it comes to the analysis of anything.

You need to know that which you don't need to know 
So that you know what it is that you do need to know.

A long process for most (including myself).


----------

